# SAS Community Board Game Night!



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello! I have a bit of a problem that I think y'all might be able to help me out with. I'm awful fond of board games, card games, and the like, but all of my friends here in town are all boring squares who'd rather walk over hot coals than play a round of Pictionary. While I was mulling over what to do about this conundrum, I stumbled upon the idea of a SAS board game night! Such a thing would be easy to set up on Skype or TinyChat, and I really think it could be a lot of fun. Besides just satisfying my board game fix, it'd be a great way to foster a sense of friendly community between members on the forums. 

Ideally, we'd pick one night a week to play and rotate games every week. I'd announce the next game a week or so in advance and then sign 4-8 people up to play on a first come, first serve basis. I've got a decent selection of games to get us started, but if the idea caught on I'd totally be willing to pony up for a new game every month or so to keep things fresh.

I think this idea is pretty exciting, but I want to make sure other people are on board as well before I spent too much more time on it. Each player is going to need a microphone for Game Night to really work, and I'm well aware that not everyone has one. With that in mind, go ahead and let me know if you'd be interested in participating by replying to this thread or by sending me a PM!

P.S.: Any suggestions on which game we should play first are welcome! I was thinking Taboo might be a good place to start, but I'm all ears to other ideas.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

That sounds really cool! But how is it going to work? Will everyone need the game?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I LOVE BOARD GAMES

I am so so so so so so so so THERE.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Keen


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

This sounds fun! I'd be interested


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

This does seem like a pretty excellent idea! I really need a board game fix. Maybe this will give me the motivation to go to the nearby board game cafe. Count me in!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe there are online multiplayer board games that can be played. Like online monopoly or scrabble. I don't know how online jenga would work tho...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You get some Risk action going on and I'll be there.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> You get some Risk action going on and I'll be there.


 I LOVE Risk!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have never played risk.

I vote for boggle. I will beat all of you so bad.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

holy roll the dice batman, I would so love to do this. I LOOOOOVe trivial pursuit. 

I don't know nothing about no risk.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yaaaay! I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who thinks this is a neat idea.



hobo10 said:


> That sounds really cool! But how is it going to work? Will everyone need the game?


Good questions! As I picture it, only the host of each game (which will be me for at least the first couple weeks) will need to own the game. The host will open up a TinyChat with a video stream of the board/cards/whatever and then move the pieces around the board as necessary, allowing all the players to keep track of the game.

The host will also keep track of individual players' hands. Once everybody's settled into the chat, the host will deal out the cards/whatever and privately let all the players know what they have in their hand. As the game progresses, the host will keep track of any new cards/pieces the players pick up and update them whenever something changes. Players are probably going to want to keep track of their hands on their own as well, but anyone will be able to ask the host about their cards at any time if they've forgotten what they have. Since the host can see everyone's cards, this setup obviously means that the whoever's hosting won't be able to play, but otherwise I think it should work swimmingly.

Finally, I'm also going to ask that all the players come into the chat with a microphone so that we can keep things moving quickly (and so that we can properly engage in some smack talk!).



dullard said:


> This does seem like a pretty excellent idea! I really need a board game fix. Maybe this will give me the motivation to go to the nearby board game cafe. Count me in!


Oh man, they have Fireball Island! You don't know what you're missing.



Perfectionist said:


> I vote for boggle. I will beat all of you so bad.





shadowmask said:


> You get some Risk action going on and I'll be there.


I don't have Risk or Boggle, but if you guys are willing to host some week we can most definitely play both of these fine games.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

interested.

i'm a clutz at learning new things though so I might just watch the first time. Also I might not be able to do tinychat because of lag issues :teeth


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Like a couple of the previous people mentioned if it's Risk and people won't be super flakey I'll be there.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I have played risk online with someone from this website (he introduced it). warlight.net

If anyone is interested in forming an SAS match, let me know.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> You get some Risk action going on and I'll be there.


Word.

Trivial Pursuit is a great idea, too.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, a lot of people like Risk! Like I said, I don't own a copy, but anyone who does own it and wants to host a game should definitely do just that. Have all you Riskers ever played Settlers of Catan? It's like Risk, if Risk were somehow even more awesome(and had more sheep).

Trivial Pursuit would be definitely be a great idea, but I don't have that one either. I'm willing to pick up new games over time though, so don't give up hope on future trivia goodness.

Here's what I do have:

Pictionary
Taboo
Settlers of Catan (again, this one is like Risk, but better)
Munchkin Booty (this is a piratey card game about being a jerk)
Candyland
Clue/Cluedo

I'd also be willing to pick up either Pandemic or Dixit for the first game. Pandemic is a game which puts all the players on a single team and forces everybody to work together, and Dixit is like Apples to Apples but with pictures instead of words.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Candyland is boring. Pictionary sounds like it could be fun. Will I need to get a webcam for this?


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

+1 for Pictionary.

This sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't know how this would work...sounds like a fun idea. 
Games:
Trivial Pursuit
Scruples
20 Questions
Origins
Pictionary is sooo fun  
Loaded Questions - awesome game
Scrabble

Just to name a few. Again, not sure how compatible some would be with such an arrangement, but here you go.

Ooh ooh and I second Clue!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Pictionary biitchesssss.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

+1 pictionary, aka SAS isketch session.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

If you're interested in Risk online, PM and we can set it up.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd vote for Pictionary, but I don't have a microphone :blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh damn, I don't have a microphone either. Noooo. Someone buy me one.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, I especially like the sound of this:



papaSmurf said:


> Munchkin Booty (this is a piratey card game about being a jerk)


I don't have my own computer, mic or webcam anymore though.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Pictionary!!:eyes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> +1 pictionary, aka SAS isketch session.


I can't seem to get iSketch to work on my computer, but something like it would definitely be a good idea. Do you know of any similar web-based programs? Even just an online drawing board would work, as I have all the other stuff (board, dice, pieces, timer, cards).



dontworrybehappy said:


> I'd vote for Pictionary, but I don't have a microphone :blank


I think maybe we will downgrade from "microphones required" to "microphones encouraged", so count yourself in for some Pictionary!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Or we can all be really late entries in the SAS Secret Santa and demand microphones from our fellow forum users.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> I can't seem to get iSketch to work on my computer, but something like it would definitely be a good idea. Do you know of any similar web-based programs? Even just an online drawing board would work, as I have all the other stuff (board, dice, pieces, timer, cards).
> 
> I think maybe we will downgrade from "microphones required" to "microphones encouraged", so count yourself in for some Pictionary!


You probably do not have the latest version of shockwave which it needs to work. Googling that should take you to their site to dl it. Otherwise there is always flockdraw which is a free for all drawing board.

+1 to mics for all!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Pictionary is relevant to my interests.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

This site might work for Pictionary. No mics needed. 

http://www.allgamesallfree.com/games1452-draw-my-thing.html


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> You probably do not have the latest version of shockwave which it needs to work. Googling that should take you to their site to dl it. Otherwise there is always flockdraw which is a free for all drawing board.
> 
> +1 to mics for all!


Nah, I installed the new version of Shockwave and it still didn't work. Plus, iSketch doesn't look like it supports microphones, teams, boards, dice, or all-plays, which is super lame. Flockdraw looks like it will work just fine though!

As for dealing with folks without microphones, I figure we should be fine as long as one person on each team has a mic. So, depending on how we split up the teams, we'll be needing a minimum of 3-4 people (including me) with mics, which should leave 4-6 spots open for those without. Text is still less than ideal though, so anyone with a microphone is going to get priority over the silent folk.

I'm fairly certain that all we need to do now is set up a day to play and sign people up! Differences in time zones between everyone probably necessitate that we pick some time during the weekend. Do y'all have a day this upcoming weekend that works for you?


----------

